# Free coconut palm sugar stick sachets



## mother nature (Oct 24, 2019)

Hi all

We're a supplier of Organic Coconut Palm Sugar, a healthier alternative to the everyday white and brown sugars. Produced in Indonesia, it contains a lower GI than the conventional sugars making it more suitable for diabetics and those with alternative dietary requirements.

We are in the process of moving warehouse and we have identified a surplus of our Coconut Palm Sugar sachets which we would like to give away. The best before date is February 2020.

Would anyone be interested in taking some off of our hands for free? You would only need to pay for delivery.

(For reference: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01N9P1H3J?ref=myi_title_dp)

Dan


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

"Although its inulin content probably slows sugar absorption somewhat, it's unclear whether this modest difference in GI has any health relevance."

From Healthline.com

It is no more suitable for diabetics. GI is only about 10% less than regular sugar and may vary on supply.

Thanks for the heads up on the offer of free product, but please be careful about the health benefit claims.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Sugar = Poison

For me anyway, I no longer use sugar or carbs in any meaningful quantity. My blood pressure at almost 60 = 114/75, before I cut out sugar and carbs and lost the weight, 145/85


----------



## Aria Suwanda (Oct 11, 2021)

Hello everyone,

We are an organic coconut sugar manufacture coming from indonesia. Other than being organic certified, we also have our own halal and HACCP certification. If interested, you can contact me by email or by Whatsapp at +6281513336076.

Thank you.


----------

